# Surge: How Much Of It Do You Make?



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

How much did you make last week/usually make off of surge per week? Not the total fares, just the surge.


Last week I made $60 in surge. Usually make about $75-100/week from it. Would make more from if the new surge update was available on iPhone.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

304.56 in surge.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Only 1 reply. Didnt expect many but definitely more than one.


----------



## 450DA (Nov 12, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Only 1 reply. Didnt expect many but definitely more than one.


I made 260 off surge last week. Usually 75-100 though. Had a couple 3 mile rides on select at 5.4 surge that paid 80 bucks each. Riders were not happy


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The highest I've heard personally was from my friend who paid $12o for what is normally less than a $30 trip, as a pax. She was pissed but screwed without another option. In her case it would've been better to have a designated driver and park. When I first started I tried some surges but it wasn't much.


----------



## Mwright6402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Last week I made about $290 in Surge. Highest I've ever seen it here in Pittsburgh is 7.5x which was New Years Eve.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

picked this chick up from what looked like a billionaires house at a surge of over a 7. First pinged me and it was like 25 minutes away and I ignored it...then said yes when they pinged again. She called complaining cuz the app erroneously told her I was just a few minutes away...then called again every time she wasn't satisfied I was driving to her fast enough. I arrive and she refuses to tell me who owns the mansion (more like a private villa). She's NOT rich, just attending a fund raiser there. Take her over 30 miles home, 50 minutes...bill is $370. She offered to "do me" in lieu of the bill. Ummm, no thanks.
Last night, surge is raging up to 5.1x and I get a ping to W 6th here in Cleveland. That's always a mob zone at closing time. It takes me 20 minutes to fight traffic and find them. They were going ONE BLOCK. Yes, ONE BLOCK. It would have been 6 times faster to walk. With the slow traffic, the bill was still $19, lol. Then I got a 13 mile fare, also at 5.1x and I made $122 on it and it was actually on my way home.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I average $0.00 surge.
I may luck into one on occasion, but since most ,if not all of the surges seem to occur on the opposite side of town from where am, I don't really think that much about them. I drive select almost exclusively on uber, and when I see a surge, I check the pax app. If select is the only thing surging, I will go the opposite direction, or try to hang just outside of the surging area to collect a pax once surge ends.


----------



## Uberchile (Oct 20, 2015)

I was recently driving my XL and picked up a PAX at X 2.0. Took them from point A to point B at Uber X she said would be normally $27-32. Last night I cost her $128. She was not amused that she called an XL versus an X. 

Oh well thank you for the ride.


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> I average $0.00 surge.
> I may luck into one on occasion, but since most ,if not all of the surges seem to occur on the opposite side of town from where am, I don't really think that much about them. I drive select almost exclusively on uber, and when I see a surge, I check the pax app. If select is the only thing surging, I will go the opposite direction, or try to hang just outside of the surging area to collect a pax once surge ends.


Trying to decide on a car to buy to do select in San Diego.Any suggestions? how much can you make a month?
Thank You Good luck!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Stu Pitt said:


> Trying to decide on a car to buy to do select in San Diego.Any suggestions? how much can you make a month?
> Thank You Good luck!


I quit driving for these two sketchy, parasitic companies. I drive for a local limo company now.
First, I don't recommend buying a car just for Uber. It's too volatile and the company will screw you over. However, if you are intent and have the money to do it without relying on Uber income for the payments, I suggest a Lincoln Navigator or MKT so you can also do xl runs.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

got lucky this week made more on surge than fare


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> got lucky this week made more on surge than fare
> 
> View attachment 37138


Track that, there is a good chance they will make an adjustment and take your money. PM FAC and let us know here.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I screen cap phone and computer....will let u know
> 
> View attachment 37144
> 
> View attachment 37145


'

This is the latest issue and FAC is keeping track. It will be interesting, it's not just the larger trips.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Track that, there is a good chance they will make an adjustment and take your money. PM FAC and let us know here.


everything looks good on payout
















11 trips vs 12 because 1 pax was new and accidentally canceled trip before ride was over because his destination was 19 hrs away. We were almost there so I said no prob but his wife gave me $5 for his noobish behavior.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> got lucky this week made more on surge than fare
> 
> View attachment 37138


Me too.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Me too.


Nice.

Things I have learned from this forum:
1. How to maximize earnings per trip and per hour through surge management.
2. Don't post anything about being nice to people.

Challenges:
1. Lyft guaranteed hours; is it worthwhile.
2. Earn Power driver bonus with above.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Things I have learned from this forum:
> 1. How to maximize earnings per trip and per hour through surge management.
> 2. Don't post anything about being nice to people.


3. Don't say anything positive or even neutral about Uber.

When I first started here, I was open both about the pros and cons of Uber, and I was relentlessly accused of being an Uber "shill" or not even a real driver. The only acceptable stance is to have a seething hatred for Uber and everything it does.

I had to quit posting for a while, because I was starting to become very dismayed about people in general.


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

last week


----------

